# Name change... Would you do it?



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

So... I have this little QH mare. And I absolutely HATE her name. Her registered name, that is. It's No Smokin Roan. She's. Not. Even. Roan!

Plus, it doesn't do her bloodlines justice. Her registration is on my siggy... So I'm thinking about changing it, but with AQHA, it's $50. Ugh. But I would pay it, I guess, and here's some possible names. Tell me which ones you like best, or feel free to add your own! Would you change it? I call her classy, so that's why Classy is in these new names. Thanks!

The first ones are my faves. Oh, and the AQHA limit is 20 characters, including spaces.

Cash Some Class
NU Classy Cash
Some Classy Cash
No Sass Cash
No Sass Class
Discount No Class
Cash Some NU Class
Steal My Class
Steal My Cash
Smoke Some Cash
Cash Me Some Class
Classy Gunsmoke
Little Classy Cash
NU Peppy Cash
Judge My Class


And the funniest one that I'm actually considering -- I Forgot Which Class.

Lol, can you imagine hearing that over the loudspeakers? And in lot number three, I Forgot Which Class, owned by shelby martinell. LOL.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

okay, I really do like the Classy Gunsmoke, but Smoke That Class also popped into my head for some reason lol. Personally I have never changed any of my horses names, and there have been a couple I would have lol. One who's registered name was Blue Print. Sire was Amerigo, can't remember mom's name, made no sense since he wasn't even bluish colored. He was a bay pinto. And his barn name was Baloo. And the second was Southern Comfort, who went by So Co, the main reason I didn't like his name is because his previous owner, and 18 year old guy named him, and it just didn't sit right with me, especially after he abandoned So Co, and his other horse. I know some people who say its bad luck to change a horses name, but I wouldn't change the name mainly if its the barn name getting changed, cause unless they are really young, they are already used to the name they came with, and the Registered name, only cause it costs money, and if they have ROM points or anything like that it might be problematic to make sure that everything is the way it should be. But I don't think it would be a bad thing if you really don't like her name. Sorry for the really long post lol.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

lol no its great, thank you! she doesn't have any points and hasn't shown in any AQHA events yet so that's why I need to change it soon. ha. the only name she has ever known is classy, so that doesn't matter. I also don't believe in the whole bad luck thing, but hey, since I call her classy anyway, it's not really a name change? LOL. but again, thanks for the reply!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I like (in order of favorites)

Cash me some class
Cash some Class
Classy Gunsmoke
Smoke some cash

Or maybe Smoke Some Classy Cash? lol, I'm kidding


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiss My Cash lol


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

LOL, LOVE that, blumagic!

ha I also love Cash me some Class.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Smokin' Hot Class
NU Class Cash
Nu Cash Class
Cashin' Classy

Just some more ideas. :]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL I love "I Forgot Which Class"!!  I wanted to change my mare's name but APHA won't allow it because she's already had a foal (before I got her)...her registered name is Coosa's Playgirl~ ick...her barn name is "Sandie" so I just show her as "Hoofprints in the Sand" even though it's not her true registered name.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

lol yeah but I would like it to be her actual name. Thanks for the suggestions!

I love I forgot Which Class........ cracks me up. =)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

I like Classy Gunsmoke or how about Classy Sassy?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a REALLY big fan of "I forgot which Class!" OMG love love love it I also like "Kiss my Cash" There was an Appy filly at our Fair whos name was "Kiss my Brass" LOL.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I looooove Kiss my cash.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Score!! Haha. I like a lot of them!


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont think the barn name has to go with the registered name... my TB mare is registered as "Susan's B." (ick) but i call her Jersey... they named her when she came to our barn, i'm not sure if they changed it or just didn't know it.

i can't imagine calling her "sue" or "susie"  and i never bothered to change it, since we just trail ride.

now my arab's name is Luna of Windy Acres (ewww..) i want to change that, since we will be during endurance races and shows in a year or so, but i would like to encorperate Luna into it.

i really like "Kiss my Cash" and "cash me some Class"  

its funny how people come up with goofy horse names  "No smokin' roan" for a non-roan horse? LOL!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I vote for" Kiss My Cash " it would def make a point especially if you are cleaning house at a show : )


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

lol Kiss My Cash is very much growing on me. I think I'm going to make this a poll.... Everyone vote for their fave name!


----------

